# Grease layer



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

i was wondering how you guys go beyond solving this problem, it seems that it only happens with canister filters, with HOB filters the surface gets more agitated and it dont form that grease layer

any ideas? thanks


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I just aimed my spray bar upwards and it solved the problem. I'd get a spray bar if you don't have one already.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Try pointing the output out more to the surface? adding a powerhead works too.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

x2 on the spraybar idea, I'm very happy with the wide spray output of my ehiem filter and with it pointed towards the surface you don't get any of that oil sheen effect


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if it continues to form even with surface agitation it is likely bacteria that thrives in high levels of iron in the tank


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Besides spray bar adjustment, other things to try to remove your biofilm:

Lessen meaty protein based food feeding especially flakes (if you're livestock can handle it).
Replace canister media especially fine foam pad (if you know it's time)
Get a surface skimmer to fit your pipes (ebay)

Had this issue, in my rimless tank. Adjusted the spray bar but it caused too much agitation and would degas co2 in my tank more thank i preferred.

HTH


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

If you have one of those nifty lily pipes that you can bring to the surface to create a vortex it will agitate the surface enough to get rid of it. Otherwise the spray bar works very well. The only problem I have run into with the spray bar is that it created too heavy a flow for one of my planted tanks. With my 125G I run a spray bar and a powerhead and it is just lovely.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

spray bar and lily pipe? can someone give me more update on what it looks like and how it works?

thanks again


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> spray bar and lily pipe? can someone give me more update on what it looks like and how it works?
> 
> thanks again


Here is an old thread with glass lily pipes. It will give you an idea of what they look like.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/classified-archive-29/f-t-l-f-ada-style-glass-lily-pipes-bnib**-7941/

The spray bar is an attachment for your output that is essentially a bar with lots of holes along it, lol. You wouldn't want/need to run both the glass lily pipes and the spray bar. It would really come down, I think, to your personal preference.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I had the same problem on my pleco grow out tanks. Tried aiming the spraybar up to increase surface agitation. All that did was concentrate the protein layer at the far end.
I finally solved the problem by adding an air-stone down at the far end away from the spray-bar. The extra agitation down there got rid of it completely. I think the bubbles and extra agitation breaks up the protein and then regular water changes remove it


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's quite difficult to get rid of this stuff if you feed a lot of high protein food I've found. I use HK powerheads to deal with it, but on my discus tank, I surface skim and use a paper towel to remove 2 or 3 times a week. I'm considering adding an in tank self contained surface skimmer to deal with this. http://www.current-usa.com/accessories/subcurrent

I'm going to get rid of this problem in future by going with an overflow and a sump.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

yeah i moved the koarlia from the big tank to the smaller tank and all it did was push it to the other end

so i should be able to buy the spray bar at the lfs?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

What particular filter is on the tank now?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

a eheim 2232 in the 70 gal
and a fx5 in the 210


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

you should be able to find spray bars to fit both of those... I think all the hoses are 5/8 ID (inside diameter)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd fit a fluval surface skimmer on the intake of the FX5. It probably is only set up for the smaller series (205, 305, 405), but should be adaptable to the FX5.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

surface skimmer, is it another plug and play item?


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

surface agitation should cure this problem.

As someone mentioned already, Go with an air stone and a powerful air pump.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> surface skimmer, is it another plug and play item?


Yup. This one is for the Aquaclear, but they make one for the Fluvals. Hagen Aquaclear Surface Skimmer


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

sweet tanks !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

As others have mentioned, add surface agitation and maybe a surface skimmer attachment to your intake.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

will do, going to get one for each of my tanks tomorrow !


----------

